

Ask HN: Halcyon or sinatra/padrino for a simple rest/json webservice? - cyrilchampier


======
zllak
There's no real good answer here. Either you want something _really_
lightweight, you will go with Sinatra. Otherwise, something a little more
heavy but with lot more features, you will go with Padrino. This choice will
depends on what you're familiar with, and what you already know and love. If
you're new to both, maybe have a good look at Padrino could be the answer.

~~~
cyrilchampier
The question is not on sinatra / padrino, but on padrino / halcyon ;)

~~~
zllak
Ok, my bad, was reading too fast. Halcyon seems nice, really focus on JSON,
which can be handy when building a REST/JSON API. The answer will be more a
personal choice, within what you prefer. Sinatra has a way to describe routes
and endpoints using its DSL that, in my opinion, is way nicer for a simple
REST API that Halcyon. Halcyon looks a lot more like Rails (in routing,
controllers etc)., which might not always ease readibility.

Still, there's no real good answer here. Padrino/Halcyon can both work on
Rack, Thin or Mongrel, so performance would normally be almost the same. The
difference will be in the style of code you want to write: simple and really
explicit DSL like Sinatra/Padrino, or something more like Rails with Halcyon.

~~~
cyrilchampier
Another option could be to use Rails, with this gems:
<https://github.com/spastorino/rails-api> ?

